# Bob Roll vs. Eddy Merckx



## CodaDelGruppo (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife got me a Bob Roll book and an Eddy Merckx DVD for my birthday. It's hard to believe that both these guys were in the same sport. After finishing both, here's my verdict:
Reading Bob Roll makes me want to play hooky from work, go out for an all-day ride in the sunshine and just enjoy being on the bike out in the fresh air.
Watching Eddy race, or even tear up the rollers for that matter, makes me want to ride my bike 100 miles from home in a pounding thunderstorm, throw my bike & all my kit in a dumpster and crawl home naked in shame, apologizing all the way for ever even thinking I am a "real" cyclist rather than just some geek on a bike.


----------



## mikewest (Jun 1, 2004)

*Reading your post*

makes me want to watch a video of Eddy Merckx...


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

mikewest said:


> makes me want to watch a video of Eddy Merckx...


It's called "La Course en Tete", available from World Cycling Productions. You want to get it. Eddy was hard. Actually, since Sean Kelly retired, they've all been spoiled, pampered softies.

--Shannon


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tube_ee said:


> It's called "La Course en Tete", available from World Cycling Productions. You want to get it. Eddy was hard. Actually, since Sean Kelly retired, they've all been spoiled, pampered softies.
> 
> --Shannon



OK... 

Here's another fine example.

Please! 

As if you really know. 

Please stop the spewing manure. 

Have you ever even trained as hard a Pro Tour rider one day in your entire life!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

CodaDelGruppo said:


> My wife got me a Bob Roll book and an Eddy Merckx DVD for my birthday. It's hard to believe that both these guys were in the same sport. After finishing both, here's my verdict:
> Reading Bob Roll makes me want to play hooky from work, go out for an all-day ride in the sunshine and just enjoy being on the bike out in the fresh air.
> Watching Eddy race, or even tear up the rollers for that matter, makes me want to ride my bike 100 miles from home in a pounding thunderstorm, throw my bike & all my kit in a dumpster and crawl home naked in shame, apologizing all the way for ever even thinking I am a "real" cyclist rather than just some geek on a bike.


Reading a Bob Roll book recently made me wonder just what language Bob was writing in.


----------



## SMUGator (Feb 22, 2005)

*Bobke's no genius*



633 said:


> Reading a Bob Roll book recently made me wonder just what language Bob was writing in.


But if you can read the chapter about the 86 TDF and not laugh your ass off, then you should check your pulse. He's pretty funny in person too. Heard him doing Phil Liggett imitations this spring. "Ohhh, he's reached into his suitcase of courage and found it empty."

Bobke's comment... All I can remember is tripping over my suitcase of courage trying to find the bathroom in some piss-small french hotel room."


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

SMUGator said:


> But if you can read the chapter about the 86 TDF and not laugh your ass off, then you should check your pulse. He's pretty funny in person too. Heard him doing Phil Liggett imitations this spring. "Ohhh, he's reached into his suitcase of courage and found it empty."
> 
> Bobke's comment... All I can remember is tripping over my suitcase of courage trying to find the bathroom in some piss-small french hotel room."


I'll grant you that. Especially the story about when his constipation decided to cut loose. That was some funny stuff.

Parts of the book were inspiring, parts were side-splitting and parts were like listening to Ozzy try to describe bike racing.


----------



## SMUGator (Feb 22, 2005)

633 said:


> Parts of the book were inspiring, parts were side-splitting and parts were like listening to Ozzy try to describe bike racing.


My "other" favorite chapter was the one about the Belgian kermesse race and Team Lada.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

I could never take Bob seriously. Then I figured out you're not supposed to. "Turdy France" and "Schmenghie" are a couple Bobisms that make me feel like I could have been in the peloton myself -- not to win, but rather to sleep in French hotels, drink the wine and look at the girls.

And yeah, I actually did train as hard as a Tour pro a couple days in my life -- which is why I never turned pro.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*respect*



RodeRash said:


> I could never take Bob seriously. Then I figured out you're not supposed to. "Turdy France" and "Schmenghie" are a couple Bobisms that make me feel like I could have been in the peloton myself -- not to win, but rather to sleep in French hotels, drink the wine and look at the girls.
> 
> And yeah, I actually did train as hard as a Tour pro a couple days in my life -- which is why I never turned pro.



It's true that they make way more money than the guys from old days. It's true they get air conditioning in their hotel rooms during the grand tours now. It's true todays riders get to be more selective and do fewer races but that's pretty much required now. Merckx admits he and his piers would do the same thing if they had made more money.

On the other hand Merckx got truely tricked out custom bikes with his name on them on a regular basis from Colnago, De Rosa and Masi. That sounds pretty posh to me.

So if it's in fact true that you spent a couple of days in your life riding seven hours, 80% of which was at more than minimum/endurance pace you should know how hard it is. Why not give them the respect that Bobke does?

I've never understood the mentality behind that kind of sweeping generalized sniping.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Merckx has several boats?*



rocco said:


> Merckx admits he and his piers . . .


I assume that why he would have piers, so he can tie up his boats.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*or for fishing on*



Kerry Irons said:


> I assume that why he would have piers, so he can tie up his boats.



sorry.... peers

warning: dyslexic typing too fasst.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

rocco said:


> sorry.... peers
> 
> warning: dyslexic typing too fasst.


Do dyslexic people think they have lesdyxia?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BugMan said:


> Do dyslexic people think they have lesdyxia?


I tnod wonk.


----------

